# Mon G5 ne s'éteint plus...



## Nobru34 (9 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

*Mon G5 ne veut plus s'éteindre ni redémarrer ni quitter la cession en cours !!*

En fait, si je fais "éteindre" il quitte l'appli en cours (normal) et au bout de 50 sec. m'indique que la la fermeture a été annulée car :
l'appli **** n'a pas pu quitter. Choisissez "fermer la cession "... (voir PJ).

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que l'appli a bien quitté sans soucis mais il m'affiche l'alerte en bloquant l'extinction.

Donc, je refais ça (éteindre > alerte) jusqu'à la dernière appli en cours d'utilisation : le Finder.
Et là, rien ne se passe. L'ordi fait comme si je ne lui avait rien demandé. Le finder ne quitte pas et l'ordi ne redémarre pas ou ne s'éteint pas.
Si, une fois il a quitté le finder et m'a laissé mon fond d'écran seul sans aucune appli ouverte. Et là, rien il est resté comme ça 5 bonnes minutes (je l'ai laissé pour voir s'il s'éteignait au bout d'un moment, mais non).

Pour éteindre, je laisse appuyé le doigt 30 sec sur le bouton M/A du G5 pour une fermeture forcée.
En fait j'avais programmé une extinction et démarrage automatique et je me suis aperçu que ça ne le faisait plus.

Par contre, si je fais "relancer le Finder" là il se relance ...

Que se passe t-il ?

J'ai passé l'util. disque pour réparer les autorisations, j'ai zappé la Pram,... mais rien n'y fait.

Pour finir, avant de partir en déplacement il y a quelques jours , j'ai installé l'appli Timeviewer et annulé le redem/extinction et la mise en veille du G5, c'est la seule modif effectuée.
Est-ce la cause ?? 
Le mal est-il bénin ??

Merci pour votre aide. 

Bruno


----------



## Invité (9 Octobre 2010)

Timeviewer c'est le contrôle à distance du Mac ?
si c'est ça, il empêche vraisemblablement l'arrêt


----------



## Tiki10 (9 Octobre 2010)

Ah ben, ca change. En général, les G5, il ne s'allume plus 


Tiki


----------



## prodartist (10 Octobre 2010)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Ah ben, ca change. En général, les G5, il ne s'allume plus
> 
> 
> Tiki



Pas trés constructif


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Octobre 2010)

Oué mais il à pas tord. 

Effectivement Teamviewer c'est le contrôle à distance.

Perso quand j'ai des problème comme ça je reformate OS X pour passer sur un système "propre"


----------



## prodartist (10 Octobre 2010)

Oui, certainement mais cela ne va pas aider beaucoup.
Est ce qu'une désinstallation du logiciel ne réglerais pas le problème ?
Par exemple avec AppClaener ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------

Cela ressemble à un problème que j'avais eu avec Idisk. Le macbook refusait de s'éteindre après identification désinstallation réparation des autorisation et remise en service de Idisk tout était rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## alaincha (11 Octobre 2010)

Nobru34 a dit:


> au bout de 50 sec. m'indique que la la fermeture a été annulée car :
> l'appli **** n'a pas pu quitter. Choisissez "fermer la cession "... (voir PJ).



Pourquoi ne dis tu pas à ce moment précis que l'appli en question était Firefox ?

Puisque tu le dévoile un peu plus tard dans la même intervention.

Je ne comprends pas.

Et je serais intéressé de te lire de nouveau dans ce sujet que tu semble avoir déserté.

Poser des questions et ensuite ignorer les réponses me semble un peu irresponsable.


----------



## Nobru34 (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos réponses 

Si, si je suis là Alaincha ... quand je le peux ! Simplement j'étais en "WE" (eh oui je ne bosse pas tout le temps devant l'ordi) et en déplacement depuis ce matin (et là je ne suis pas au bureau devant mon G5  ). En plus j'avais pas activé la notification 

Donc, pour répondre à ta remarque, non il ne s'agit pas que de Firefox. Ça fait la même chose avec toutes les applis ouvertes. Je demande "Eteindre" et ça quitte une appli puis ça informe que "ça n'a pas pu fermer ..."
Donc je recommence jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ai plus une appli ouverte et à la fin (plus d'applis d'ouvertes), comme indiqué, rien ne se ferme ou redémarre. 
En fait si il reste qque chose d'ouvert le finder quitté : il reste toujours ouvert le Doc (quand je passe la souris il "sort", et Dashboard quand je clique sur la boule de la souris...

Ok, demain j'essaie de supprimer TimeViewer avec Appcleaner et réparation des autorisations.

Je vous tiens informés demain... dans la matinée


----------



## Nobru34 (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Alors, après un bon décrassage à l'AppClean, un nettoyage des zotorisations et un zappage de la Péram, oh joie ! ça a redémarré 3 fois de suite !! 
En fait j'ai viré plus que Timeviewer ... (merci AppCleaner)

Maintenant, nous verrons si ça s'éteint ce soir et redémarre demain matin automaticly.

Merci à tous !


----------



## Nobru34 (13 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Tout refonctionnait donc. J'ai donc réinstallé TimeViewer (appli géniale, rapide et gratuite qui plus est) et... l'ordi ne redémarre ni ne s'éteint plus à nouveau. 

Dommage, je vais devoir me passer de cette super appli 

@+


----------

